# Wii U System Software Update 5.1.0 is Live



## GolfDude (Jul 22, 2014)

yes 5.1 is out for the USA..

has WiiU to WiiU System Transfer Ability...

The Wii U to Wii U system transfer feature, implemented with the system update released July 21st, 2014, allows you to transfer content from one Wii U to another Wii U. Content from the source console, including any users, Nintendo Network IDs, save data, and digital content, will replace that on the target console.

As part of the system transfer process:

All content from a Wii U must be transferred. You cannot transfer just a single user or Nintendo Network ID through this process
All content on the target Wii U will be lost when the console is formatted and replaced by the content from the source Wii U, with the exception of Wii Menu content, Internet connection settings, TV settings, Wii U GamePad TV Remote settings, and Wii Remote and Wii U GamePad pairing
The source Wii U will be formatted once the transfer is complete
Nintendo Network IDs that previously existed on the target Wii U can be relinked after the transfer How to
If these Nintendo Network IDs are relinked, content purchased by them on the target Wii U will become available for download. The save data for IDs that previously existed on the target system will be deleted as part of the system transfer process, and any USB Storage devices that were previously used will need to be formatted to work with the Wii U again
There is a limit of 12 Nintendo Network IDs that can be linked to a single Wii U at one time
Wii Menu digital content is transferred, but it is not deleted from the target Wii U. Wii Menu digital content from both consoles will be combined

http://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/8983/p/431


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 22, 2014)

GolfDude said:


> yes 5.1 is out for the USA..
> 
> has WiiU to WiiU Game Transfer Ability...


 
and most likely has a block for the browser exploit. not updating till someone can confirm that the exploit is still there.


----------



## crediar (Jul 22, 2014)

browser wasn't updated


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 22, 2014)

crediar said:


> browser wasn't updated


 
so it's ok to update? im liking the wii remote in eshop feature 5.1 brings


----------



## masterchan777 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nintendo Wii U System Software Version 5.1.0 U is now available via an Internet connection and includes the following improvements:


*New Features:*

Wii U to Wii U System Transfer
Users can now transfer (move) all software and data from one Wii U to another
A “System Transfer” option has been added within System Settings

*Changes to Nintendo eShop:*

Users can now navigate the Nintendo eShop using a Wii Remote, Wii U Pro Controller, or Classic Controller
*Improvements to system stability and usability:*

Further improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance the user experience
*This system software updates vWii channel as well. *

*I can confirm that HBC is still working fine.*
*crediar **has** confirmed **that the Wii U browser was NOT updated.*



*Source*


----------



## filfat (Jul 22, 2014)

Alright, if the browser is not updated i might aswell updated my Wii U


----------



## darkseekerliu (Jul 22, 2014)

> *This system software updates vWii channel as well *




Is vWii homebrew channel disabled by this update?


----------



## MegaBassBX (Jul 22, 2014)

I think it would be disabled.


----------



## duffmmann (Jul 22, 2014)

darkseekerliu said:


> Is vWii homebrew channel disabled by this update?


 

Even if it does, it probably doesn't disable the homebrew forwarder channels that are utilized to get around the issue of the Gamepad going to 4:3 aspect ratio when entering the "official" homebrew channel.


----------



## jaouad (Jul 22, 2014)

Can someone please test and confirm whether its safe to transfer a vwii modded wii u to another wii u? I need to know because the newer wii u models disc drives make less noise than the early ones and i want to replace mine.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Jul 22, 2014)

I hope so because I will install home-brew channel soon on my Wii U.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 22, 2014)

According to the OP Crediar confirmed that the web browser wasn't updated which is good.

As for vWii issues, there doesn't seem to be any confirmation on whether or not they exist. I would wait it out and avoid updating for now until we know for sure what the update affects (if anything)


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 22, 2014)

so we can go ahead and just update then? as the 5.1 update has no effect on the browser exploit. what has changed on the vwii side of things?


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 22, 2014)

jalaneme said:


> so we can go ahead and just update then? as the 5.1 update has no effect on the browser exploit. what has changed on the vwii side of things?


 
Affects on the vWii seems to be the unknown right now. I would hold off on updating until we know for sure.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 22, 2014)

will wait for a while then.


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jul 22, 2014)

jaouad said:


> Can someone please test and confirm whether its safe to transfer a vwii modded wii u to another wii u? I need to know because the newer wii u models disc drives make less noise than the early ones and i want to replace mine.


 

Is that true? My disc drive is loud and from launch. I wanna get a white one D:


----------



## inde (Jul 22, 2014)

Took a chance and updated, vwii is fine, hbc, USB loader gx, wiiflow etc etc function as they should.


----------



## jaouad (Jul 22, 2014)

Its true. I had bought the zelda bundle when wii u was still bombing to take the limited edition gamepad. And when i tested the console it was a lot less hard on the ears than the one I have. ISSUE Was , i couldnt transfer content so i had to sell the new console with my old gamepad. I was lucky becauze i bought it before mk8 and sold it after mk 8. So the value increased a lot and made a profit despite selling it with my used non limited edition gamepad.

I dont think the white basic models have had any new revisions tho. They possibly have the loud drives


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 22, 2014)

> Users can now navigate the Nintendo eShop using a Wii Remote, Wii U Pro Controller, or Classic Controller


bout fucking time they put this in!


----------



## darkseekerliu (Jul 22, 2014)

Can any mod please merge this thread with this one http://gbatemp.net/threads/wii-u-system-software-update-5-1-0-is-live.369050/?


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 22, 2014)

jaouad said:


> Its true. I had bought the zelda bundle when wii u was still bombing to take the limited edition gamepad. And when i tested the console it was a lot less hard on the ears than the one I have. ISSUE Was , i couldnt transfer content so i had to sell the new console with my old gamepad. I was lucky becauze i bought it before mk8 and sold it after mk 8. So the value increased a lot and made a profit despite selling it with my used non limited edition gamepad.
> 
> I dont think the white basic models have had any new revisions tho. They possibly have the loud drives


 
I have a basic model yet my disc drive is fairly quiet.


----------



## uyjulian (Jul 22, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> I have a basic model yet my disc drive is fairly quiet.


 
Do you have a Wii or Wii U disk in there?


----------



## SickPuppy (Jul 22, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> so it's ok to update? im liking the wii remote in eshop feature 5.1 brings



for real, Nintendo added wii remote support to browse the eShop. WTF, that's old technology that the Wii was capable of, why it took so long to show up in the Wii U?

now all those Wii U owners with broken gamepads can spend their monies in the eShop.


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 22, 2014)

> Users can now navigate the Nintendo eShop using a Wii Remote, Wii U Pro Controller, or Classic Controller


Took ya long enough.


----------



## sebaash (Jul 22, 2014)

New Update *5.1.0U *right NOW D:!

New feature: Transfer data from WiiU to another.
Use controllers on e-shop.

:3


----------



## nl255 (Jul 22, 2014)

No NFC payment support?


----------



## GorTesK (Jul 22, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/system-update.369048/

also this one

http://gbatemp.net/threads/wii-u-system-software-update-5-1-0-is-live.369050/


geez its always the same ^^


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2014)

This doesn't kill the exploit BTW


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 22, 2014)

julialy said:


> Do you have a Wii or Wii U disk in there?


 

I have a Wii U disc inside, Nintendo Land to be exact


----------



## Naxou (Jul 22, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> This doesn't kill the exploit BTW


 

 There is a Hacking & Homebrew section to say that kind of stuff.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> bout fucking time they put this in!


 

No kidding, took them long enough to do it


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Jul 22, 2014)

Naxou said:


> There is a Hacking & Homebrew section to say that kind of stuff.


 
yeah but it was inevitable that someone was going to ask.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jul 22, 2014)

If the transferring part means that we can keep our purchased digital content ( Nintendo ID bound? ) , this is indeed a very welcome update!


----------



## Hielkenator (Jul 22, 2014)

Great to see these minor updates.
a bit of topic: 



Spoiler



My Wii U launch model, basic set, it's not noisy. My Black Wii U is not different, also fairly silent


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hope the thing already updated itself 'cause I wouldn't want to boot it up just to found out it needs to update. I hate when consoles need to update.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 22, 2014)

oh they merged it


----------



## DbGt (Jul 22, 2014)

can i update first to fw 5.1.0 and THEN install the homebrew channel?? (i dont have any of the exploit games right now)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 22, 2014)

the update doesnt effect vwii


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 22, 2014)

According to Zeldainformer it is now possible to navigate the system settings and menu as well without the gamepad. So all those Wii U deluxes for 200 and less on ebay that are only missing the gamepad may and I do may become usable. That's if the sellers update the systems to the latest update before shipping them out. I do know a several reputable ebay sellers. Hmmm may be getting a wii u soon! Just need someone to confirm Zelda's findings.


----------



## jaouad (Jul 22, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> I have a basic model yet my disc drive is fairly quiet.


Thats great to hear! Guess im unlucky with a bad batch


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 22, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> This doesn't kill the exploit BTW


 

did you update or are you going to stay on 5.0?


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Jul 22, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> According to Zeldainformer it is now possible to navigate the system settings and menu as well without the gamepad. So all those Wii U deluxes for 200 and less on ebay that are only missing the gamepad may and I do may become usable. That's if the sellers update the systems to the latest update before shipping them out. I do know a several reputable ebay sellers. Hmmm may be getting a wii u soon! Just need someone to confirm Zelda's findings.


 

This is completely off topic
but if you are paying more than 100 dollars for a used WiiU *without* a GamePad on ebay, you are getting ripped off.
Buy a refurbished from Nintendo for 200 dollars includes everything and GamePad. https://store.nintendo.com/ng3/brow...dgets/productListRangeRow.jsp.addToCartFormId


----------



## masterchan777 (Jul 22, 2014)

I can confirm that HBC is still working fine after the update


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 22, 2014)

masterchan777 said:


> I can confirm that HBS is still working fine after the update


 

I assume you meant HBC lol


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 22, 2014)

Bug_Checker_ said:


> This is completely off topic
> but if you are paying more than 100 dollars for a used WiiU *without* gamepad on ebay you, are getting ripped off.
> Buy a refurbished from Nintendo for 200 dollars includes everything and GamePad. https://store.nintendo.com/ng3/brow...dgets/productListRangeRow.jsp.addToCartFormId


 
Exactly.

No one's going to sell their Wii U for only $100 when they can make an extra hundred off of it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 22, 2014)

Question: Is the GamePad still required to play for the games that need it? One of them is Sonic Lost World.

If so, then forget ditching the GamePad unless you're willing to miss out on Nintendo exclusives on a Nintendo console.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 22, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> the update doesnt effect vwii


The update does change vWii content.
1 title Added (HCZP - hidden channel) (wiimpersonator reports it as system channel, but it's 00010008-48435a50)
1 title changed (IOS62)

http://wii.marcansoft.com/wiimpersonator/reports/vwii/

But it doesn't touch exiting channels/hack if that's what you meant.


Is the hidden channel used to transfer content from source vWii to the target Wiiu's vWii?


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 22, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Question: Is the GamePad still required to play for the games that need it? One of them is Sonic Lost World.
> 
> If so, then forget ditching the GamePad unless you're willing to miss out on Nintendo exclusives on a Nintendo console.


 

Mario Kart does not require a gamepad. Also, you still need the gamepad for system settings


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2014)

Cyan said:


> The update does change vWii content.
> 1 title Added (HCZP - hidden channel)
> 1 title changed (IOS62)
> 
> ...


 

I find it weird that Nintendo touched vWii at all with this update, I mean, I thought that they weren't going to do anything with it anymore. I guess I'm confused as to why.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 22, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> Mario Kart does not require a gamepad. Also, you still need the gamepad for system settings


 
So you need the GamePad for the System Settings? I thought the other guy said it didn't.

Well, Mario Kart 8 never really required the GamePad it's a game which uses it optionally if the user wants to or not.



the_randomizer said:


> I find it weird that Nintendo touched vWii at all with this update, I mean, I thought that they weren't going to do anything with it anymore. I guess I'm confused as to why.


 
Maybe because of NGC for Wii U? They'll need to update the firmware when it comes out too.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 22, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> No one's going to sell their Wii U for only $100 when they can make an extra hundred off of it.


 
I didnt even know Nintendo sold refurbished items.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 22, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> [qudWiiCube_2013, post: 5053153, member: 337025"]Exactly.
> 
> No one's going to sell their Wii U for only $100 when they can make an extra hundred off of it.


 
I didnt even know Nintendo sold refurbished items.[/quote]

Nor did i?


----------



## jaouad (Jul 22, 2014)

So anyone know if its safe to transfer a vwii softmodded wii u to another wii u ?


----------



## VashTS (Jul 22, 2014)

After seeing it worked without the gamepad, I snagged a 99.99 one off ebay  Will go great in my sons room for playing some of the more simple games, like Mario games for example. 

And who knows maybe a gamepad will come along for cheap some day.


----------



## uyjulian (Jul 22, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I find it weird that Nintendo touched vWii at all with this update, I mean, I thought that they weren't going to do anything with it anymore. I guess I'm confused as to why.


 
Probably to jump to the format vWii after the transfer is finished.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2014)

julialy said:


> Probably to jump to the format vWii after the transfer is finished.


 

Huh, guess that makes sense, but makes me a bit wary, you never know when they'll make it so even the HBC stops working on vWii


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 22, 2014)

So my Wii U had updated already and I wasn't aware because the Notifications didn't even bring it up but after testing it out on the eShop it proved that it was updated.

The System Settings definitely needs the GamePad as well as the rest of other Wii U exclusives which require it (check at the back of the box).

It'd be stupid to just buy the console and not the GamePad knowing that I'd miss out on exclusives due to it, but like someone said, for the 'basic' games it's functional.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 22, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The System Settings definitely needs the GamePad


 


Thanks for proving zeldainformer wrong.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> So my Wii U had updated already and I wasn't aware because the Notifications didn't even bring it up but after testing it out on the eShop it proved that it was updated.
> 
> The System Settings definitely needs the GamePad as well as the rest of other Wii U exclusives which require it (check at the back of the box).
> 
> It'd be stupid to just buy the console and not the GamePad knowing that I'd miss out on exclusives due to it, but like someone said, for the 'basic' games it's functional.


 

No need to worry as this update doesn't fix the browser exploit, and the update does me no good for my purposes on Wii U.


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jul 22, 2014)

I've gone back and forth on the wiiu disk reader thing, I'll just stick with it and hope by the time the disk reader dies I can backup my games and play without it


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 23, 2014)

VashTS said:


> After seeing it worked without the gamepad, I snagged a 99.99 one off ebay  Will go great in my sons room for playing some of the more simple games, like Mario games for example.
> 
> And who knows maybe a gamepad will come along for cheap some day.


new super mario wiiu requires the gamepad in a few stages


----------



## VashTS (Jul 23, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> new super mario wiiu requires the gamepad in a few stages


 

They all require the game pad at some point I would assume. I'm not worried about it, like I mentioned perhaps I'll buy a new gamepad for cheap enough.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2014)

And with my luck I can't even connect to the WiFi network when every other device works fine with it. Methinks the WiFi module in the Wii U is FUBAR, will need a LAN adapter instead. Stupid wireless.


----------



## uyjulian (Jul 23, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> And with my luck I can't even connect to the WiFi network when every other device works fine with it. Methinks the WiFi module in the Wii U is FUBAR, will need a LAN adapter instead. Stupid wireless.


 
Warrenty expired?

Try opening up the Wii U, then connecting a longer antenna.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2014)

julialy said:


> Warrenty expired?
> 
> Try opening up the Wii U, then connecting a longer antenna.


 

Not doing it, lack of skill and experience and plus extra parts that will require soldering and/or screwing things in, I refuse to touch the internals actually. I've decided in gettin getting a LAN adapter, that will be far easier for me to do. Warranty's expired, sure, but tampering with the WiFi, heck, I don't even know what I'd do, my lack of experience and skill would ruin the console. Trust me when I say this, but I am not the person to do it, nor will I choose to. Adapters are easier to deal with and would get me running. TLDR, not gonna happen.

If people want to call me out on my refusal to do so, fine, I have my reasons and won't.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 23, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> And with my luck I can't even connect to the WiFi network when every other device works fine with it. Methinks the WiFi module in the Wii U is FUBAR, will need a LAN adapter instead. Stupid wireless.


your just figuring out now wireless is stupid? join the lan cable master race!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> your just figuring out now wireless is stupid? join the lan cable master race!


 

No, I've known for a long time that wireless is by its nature, very unpredictable and can drop at any time. Until recently, Wii U has worked relatively well with it, but we recently had Google replace the router and worked fine then, but today, I try to connect, double, triple, quadruple checked the password I made for the network was correct (it was), but failed every effing time. The WiFi module is either defective, too much interference from other devices in the apartment complex, or the sodding network box/router just simply hates the Wii U, I don't know. Either way, I'll need a LAN adapter, wireless is far too unreliable where I live.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 23, 2014)

VashTS said:


> They all require the game pad at some point I would assume. I'm not worried about it, like I mentioned perhaps I'll buy a new gamepad for cheap enough.


 
A new GamePad for cheap? You're not thinking realistically.

On eBay they go from $154 to $180 so good luck getting one cheaper than you expected. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...=wii+u+gamepad+replacement&_sacat=0&_from=R40

In UK's CeX store they have the White GamePad (£42) and the Black GamePad (£60) but a smart gamer who wants to enjoy the library of the console would buy the complete set.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 23, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> A new GamePad for cheap? You're not thinking realistically.
> 
> On eBay they go from $154 to $180 so good luck getting one cheaper than you expected. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR10.TRC2.A0.H0.Xwii u gamepad replacement&_nkw=wii u gamepad replacement&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> In UK's CeX store they have the White GamePad (£42) and the Black GamePad (£60) but a smart gamer who wants to enjoy the library of the console would buy the complete set.


 

In the world of tomorrow is what I was referring to. AKA the future, maybe I can get one for *cheap enough *some of them are like $140 on the low end. $240 for a wii u is a bit expensive but not unheard of.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 23, 2014)

You could try going to a market flea and maybe somewhere in there you'd find a Wii U + GamePad then make a deal with the seller to sell the GamePad for $80-$100 but it'd be unlikely for he/she to sell it for only $60 (not completely impossible though).


----------



## darkseekerliu (Jul 23, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> You could try going to a market flea and maybe somewhere in there you'd find a Wii U + GamePad then make a deal with the seller to sell the GamePad for $80-$100 but it'd be unlikely for he/she to sell it for only $60 (not completely impossible though).


 
The americans are happy people... In brazil a wii u mario kart 8 bundle costs about $560,00....


----------



## dario14 (Jul 23, 2014)

With this update Nintendo may as well admit that the tablet gamepad is a nonessential accessory. I bet most if not all of their profit margin on the Wii U comes from the gamepad and not the hardware itself. I enjoy the gamepad as much as anyone but they should have offered a cheaper bundle without it from day one. More people might have bought it then.


----------



## Xizer (Jul 24, 2014)

I doubt that. The Wii U's hardware is as weak as PCs from ten years ago. Nintendo's profit margin probably comes mostly from the ancient technology they put in the Wii U.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 24, 2014)

dario14 said:


> With this update Nintendo may as well admit that the tablet gamepad is a nonessential accessory. I bet most if not all of their profit margin on the Wii U comes from the gamepad and not the hardware itself. I enjoy the gamepad as much as anyone but they should have offered a cheaper bundle without it from day one. More people might have bought it then.


 
Good luck setting up the proper settings without actually using the GamePad, because it's needed for it.


----------

